
Australia’s extreme heatwave is a preview of things to come - smb06
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2121089-australias-extreme-heatwave-is-a-preview-of-things-to-come/
======
chmaynard
47 Centigrade = 116.6 Fahrenheit. Sounds comparable to summer temps in Phoenix
and Tucson, but they're probably not used to it.

~~~
flukus
Just as important is the humidity. I don't know what Phoenix is like but in
Australia temperatures like this are often accompanied by high humidity
(although I doubt that's the case for those extreme 47 ones).

This is basically new scientist click bait.

